# Welche Sonnenbrille zum Biken?



## Boshard (27. April 2009)

Hi Leute 

  ich such ne Gute Günstige Sonnenbrille zu Biken.
  Was sollt ich mir da zulegen.
  Mit Brillen kenne ich mich net aus.
  Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## sramx9 (27. April 2009)

Gut und gÃ¼nstig ?
Bei lidl gab es letztens ne gÃ¼nstige gute.
Gibt auch nen Thread "lidl  bike klamotten" oder so.
die brille ist fÃ¼r 8â¬ wirklich gut  - vielleicht findest du noch eine.

GruÃ
JÃ¶rg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (28. April 2009)

Nun 20-30 wollte ich schon aus geben.
  Hatte schon mal an XLC gedacht.
  Nur weiß net ob die was Taugt.


    Zwar an die Seychellen oder Komoren


http://www.xlc-parts.com/index.shtml?xlc_brillen

   Macht vor Schläge  welche Top sind und womit ich lange spaß habe.


----------



## rhoener76 (28. April 2009)

Hab zwar keine aber bin auch am überlegen mir was neues zuzulegen. Evtl. Swiss Eye.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m480/k464/swiss-eye.html?od=&ft=1


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. April 2009)

Adidas Evil Eye mit Wechselgläser. Fahre die Brille seit 5 Jahren.
Lohnt sich.


----------



## tvaellen (28. April 2009)

Referenz ist oakley m-frame oder jetzt radar, aber die kosten mehr als 30 Euro.

Ganz o.k. sind die Alpina Brillen http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m130/k464/alpina.html?od=&ft=1 Ich habe eine ältere Tri Guard und die ist in Ordnung.

XLC ist kein Brillenhersteller, sondern der vertreibt nur irgendwelche chinesischen Noname Brillen unter seinem Label. Ich würde meinen Augen das nicht antun.


----------



## stonehill (28. April 2009)

Ich habe mir 2x eine "günstige" Brille (~ 30 EUR) gekauft und war nie zufrieden. Jetzt hab ich mal etwas mehr (75 EUR) ausgegeben für eine Uvex Crown Pro (http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_uvex_crow_pro_p79828.html) und ich muss sagen: es hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## GravityForce (28. April 2009)

Adidas Agilis !


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. April 2009)

Ich hab die Alpina Guard-Shield http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k464/a12232/guard-shield-weiss-cyan.html

Tolle Brille, sehr leicht und super Gläser, bermerkt man garnet wenn man die trägt (außer dass alles dunkler ist *g*).


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (28. April 2009)

Ich hab die Giro Semi, kostet zwar richtig Schotter, aber ist eine sehr angenehme Brille. Habe nun alle billigen Brillen verkauft und hab nur noch die Semi und ne Oakley. Sind echt klasse Brillen!!!


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. April 2009)

Teste mal orange Gläser. Finde ich am besten. Immer gute Sicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (28. April 2009)

Ich frag mal ganz blöd.
  Wie viel sollte ich den etwa ausgeben?


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. April 2009)

Evil Eye kostet mit Glück 130 incl. 2 Gläser !
Augen sollten schon gepflegt werden. 

Denke 50-70 sollte man investieren!


----------



## Boshard (28. April 2009)




----------



## Boshard (28. April 2009)

Wie schautes mit der Oakley aus?
  Top oder Flop?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...ves-30-Braun-Bronze-03-432-2007-08::9756.html


----------



## neo-bahamuth (28. April 2009)

Ich denke, 35â¬ reichen  Oakley sind top Brillen, aber mir zu Ã¼berteuert.
Ich hab Ã¼brigens starke Kontaktlinsen (hohe Lichtempfindlichkeit), mit den Alpina Ceramic Mirror GlÃ¤sern aber nicht einmal Probleme im Hochgebirge und Schnee.

PersÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde ich immer zu Alpina oder Uvex tendieren.
Bei Alpina spielt aber fÃ¼r mich als Augsburger auch deren Ursprung in Augsburg (Friedberg-Derching) eine Rolle, das gebe ich ehrlich zu


----------



## Epitax (28. April 2009)

Ich hab mir letztens ne Uvex Hawk gekauft. Die hat 3 Wechselgläser (leicht getönt, stark getönt, orange). Bin damit sehr zufrieden, sitzt gut, beschlägt nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (28. April 2009)

rhoener76 schrieb:


> Hab zwar keine aber bin auch am überlegen mir was neues zuzulegen. Evtl. Swiss Eye.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m480/k464/swiss-eye.html?od=&ft=1



Seit sie rauskam habe ich die "Stingray" und bin mehr als zufrieden:
 ab 40 km/h zieht's ein ganz klein bissi, aber dafür ist die Rundumsicht wie ohne Brille und das finde ich beim Mountainbiken am wichtigsten.
Gruß, Alex


----------



## Boshard (28. April 2009)

Den wird ich mal ein bissen in Netz stöbern und nach ner Brille suchen.
  Aber habe mich schon fast festgelegt:
  Alpina Authentic Styles Brille A84 

  Nur bin mir net sicher ob die auch da bleibt wo sie hingehört beim fahren?


----------



## tantemucki (28. April 2009)

EVIL EYE! 
Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ist zwar nicht billig, aber Deine Augen sollten es Dir wert sein. Ich fahre die Brille seit 6 Jahren. Außerdem ist der Service bei Adidas top. Hatte einen Rahmenbruch (hab mich draufgesetzt) und die haben mir den Rahmen absolut unproblematisch nach 3 Jahren KOSTEFREI ausgetauscht.

Angie


----------



## Robby78 (28. April 2009)

Oakley Twenty. Kam etwa 50US$, aber auf alle Fälle im Laufe der Jahre bewährt. In D leider überteuert.


----------



## hömma (28. April 2009)

Der Unterschied zwischen ner billigen und ner "gescheiten" Sonnenbrille liegt in der Regel darin, dass die billige einfach nur alles abdunkelt, während eine gute Brille mit Markengläsern tatsächlich die hellen Lichtanteile herausfiltert und den Kontrast verbessert. Dieser Effekt ist umso stärker, je lichtempfindlicher deine Augen sind. Man sieht also tatsächlich besser als ohne, wenn es sehr hell ist.

Ich selbst trage eine "sportliche" Rayban zum biken und bin seit Jahren begeistert. Ich hatte schon oft Diskussionen darüber im Freundeskreis, da eine Sonnenbrille für die meisten einfach nur ein funktionsloses Accessoire ist, das man für 5 Euro am Brillenständer in der Fußgängerzone kauft. Spätestens wenn ich denen meine mal zum Vergleich gebe, reichen die Reaktionen von "aha" bis "unglaublich"!

Mein Tipp: Brillen unbedingt an einem sehr sonnigen Tag anprobieren, um die Unterschiede festzustellen. Im Brillen- oder Sportgeschäft mit künstlichem Licht bringt das nix, egal wie hell es da ist! Also raus vor die Tür! Dabei auch mal in den Schatten wechseln. Mit gescheiten Gläsern sollte man dort auch gut sehen können. Wechselgläser schön und gut, halte ich aber nicht für praxisgerecht. Gerade bei Fahrten durch den Wald wechselt man oft und sehr schnell aufeinander zwischen Licht und Schatten! Ich persönlich brauche durchsichtige Gläser eigentlich nur bei einer schnellen Winter-Feierabendrunde, wenn es stockduster ist und mir die Kontaktlinsen sonst wegtrocknen!


----------



## Tom Servo (29. April 2009)

M-Frames von Oakley. Black Iridium Polarized für wenn's sonnig ist, Persimmon für den Rest (hab selber noch G26 um Waldpfade/Brauntöne hervorzuheben, aber die Rosatönung nervt ziemlich flott ). Idealerweise mit 'nem Standard Issue 2.0 Rahmen (kriegt man von kapitalistischen US-Soldaten via Ebay), dann passt die auch noch unter 'nem Fullface.


----------



## tvaellen (29. April 2009)

es ist schon so, dass die Oakley "Gläser" in einer anderen Liga spielen. Als der Eurokurs günstig war, bekam man sie sehr preiswert über Ebay US oder UK. (habe mir so eine nagelneue M-Frame für unter 80 Eu geholt; auch mit Versand und Zoll war sie noch deutlich günstiger als die preiswertesten Sonderangebote hier.). 
Vielleicht ergibt sich die Chance noch mal, ist jedenfalls einen Versuch wert. CRC hat Ersatzgläser für weniger als die Hälfte des deutschen Preises im offiziellen Sortiment

Der Kontrast bei Oakley ist merklich besser als bei meinen anderen Sonnenbrillen. Ich habe das VR28 Glas, das angeblich auch viele Pro´s nutzen, weil es nicht zu stark abdunkelt (gerade im Wald wichtig).

Alpina ist sicher auch nicht schlecht. Für 40 Eu macht man da nichts verkehrt.


----------



## Boshard (29. April 2009)

Ich werde erstmal die Alpina Authentic Styles Brille A84
  Testen wen die mir nicht zu sagt den werde ich was drauflegen.
  Den ist es ne Oakley oder Adidas Evil Eye 
  (die Evil Eye gefiel mir schon immer richtig gut nur der Preis)


----------



## Warnschild (29. April 2009)

Hab auch nicht so viel Geld, mir ne ordentliche Oakley oder Derartiges zu besorgen, weshalb ich mir im Ausverkauf eine Alpina TwistTwo zugelegt habe, die sich der jeweiligen Helligkeit anpasst. 

Ich bin bisher absolut zufrieden, einzig bei extremer Sonneneinstrahlung würde ich mir dann doch ein weiteres Modell zulegen, sie geht nur bis S2, ist also nicht für den Gebrauch am Strand oder im Hochgebirge geeignet, das merkt man auch. 

Ansonsten sehr gut, günstig und bequem.


----------



## Boshard (29. April 2009)

Was mir gestern Abend einfiel.
  Kann ich mit der Brille auch Auto und Motorrad fahren?
  Oder sollte ich das lieber lassen?

  Kumpel hat sich ne Uvex gekauft und die ist nicht da für Freigegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (29. April 2009)

Das hängt nur von der Tönung ab.
Ist das ne Gletscherbrille von deinem Kumpel.
Ich würde mal sagen, wenn Du damit nicht genug siehst um Auto zufahren, siehst Du im Wald auch nicht genug.


----------



## Boshard (29. April 2009)

Der Hersteller sagt das, dass man  damit nicht Auto fahren soll
  Bin mir nicht sicher welches Modell glaube das Pulse.


----------



## Sportler 69 (30. April 2009)

Ich fahre die Specialized Bike Brille Chicane. Preis ist nicht billig, aber ich möchte bei einer Brille keine Kompromisse eingehen.
Bei der Brille passen sich die Gläser automatisch den Lichtverhältnissen an. Funktioniert super, man merkt gar nicht mehr das man eine Brille auf hat. Hier einen Link.

http://alleswasbewegt.de/2006/08/16/meine-mtb-brille/


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. April 2009)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem die Alpina Tri Security gekauft, weil ich bisher mit den Alpina Brillen auch zufrieden war. Im Laden hatte ich auch das Gefühl, dass sie gut sitzt, aber in der Praxis rutscht sie unaufhaltsam und die Gläser verzerren unglaublich. Eine karte zu lesen (egal ob Land- oder Speisekarte) ist fast unmöglich. Je dunkler die Gläser, desto schlimmer. Ich hab deswegen schon eine mail an Alpina geschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Werde jetzt meine alte ausgleierte Alpina wieder reaktivieren :-(


----------



## fredeckbert (30. April 2009)

Bis letzten Samstag fuhr ich ne Alpina Taskin (40-50 Euro), mit der ich sehr zufrieden war.
Jetzt darf ich mir mal wieder ne neue bestellen


----------



## Boshard (30. April 2009)

Wie ist das den Passiert?


----------



## chrisNOM (1. Mai 2009)

Einmal ne Oakley immer ne Oakley, man merkt nach 10sek nicht mehr das man sie auf hat. Super leicht und bequem, dazu sieht man genauso gut wie ohne Brille. Einfach genial das Ding. Werde mir nie wieder eine andere holen.
Leider weiß ich nicht welches Modell ich habe.....






.


----------



## fredeckbert (1. Mai 2009)

Boshard schrieb:


> Wie ist das den Passiert?



Bin gestürzt und die Keramik hat dabei Bekanntschaft mit feinem Schotter gemacht.


----------



## Fabeymer (1. Mai 2009)

Ich habe eine Spy und bin damit super zufrieden. Hat eine zweigeteilte Tönung, oben dunkler, unten heller, was wirklcih super ist beim Biken. Von oben blendet die Sonne nicht, aber man sieht trotzdem noch alles sehr kontrastreich. Bei Interesse mache ich ein Foto, allerdings gibt es das Modell so nicht mehr zu kaufen und ich habe den Namen nicht parat. 
Wollte aber gesagt haben, dass ich derartig getönte Brillen sehr empfehlen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (1. Mai 2009)

Hier is mal meine Kollektion...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (1. Mai 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Spy und bin damit super zufrieden. Hat eine zweigeteilte Tönung, oben dunkler, unten heller, was wirklcih super ist beim Biken. Von oben blendet die Sonne nicht, aber man sieht trotzdem noch alles sehr kontrastreich. Bei Interesse mache ich ein Foto, allerdings gibt es das Modell so nicht mehr zu kaufen und ich habe den Namen nicht parat.
> Wollte aber gesagt haben, dass ich derartig getönte Brillen sehr empfehlen würde.



So eine hab ich auch, heißgeliebt... Die ist von Asics. Leider ist mir der Gummi vom Nasenpad abhanden gekommen und ich krieg hier keines, das passt, somit ist die Brille unbrauchbar.  Hab sie damals am Gardasee gekauft, vielleicht sollte ich mal in Italien gucken, ob ich so ein blödes Gummiding dafür bekomme.


----------



## Boshard (1. Mai 2009)

Was ich fragen wollte kann ich mir die kaufen? 

  Ist das ne vernünftige Brille?
  ALPINA Sonnenbrille Authentic Styles Brille 'A 84'

  Oder lieber was anderes?


----------



## Dinsdale (1. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mehrere Alpina- Brillen ( Rad und Ski ) und bin zufrieden. Ich denke, du fährst besser, wenn du dir eine Alpina- Brille mit Quattroflex- Gläsern kaufst. Die Authentic ist, glaube ich, mehr eine Mode- Brille und da gibt es fürs Radfahren deutlich Besseres.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Mai 2009)

tantemucki schrieb:


> EVIL EYE!
> Kann ich nur empfehlen. Ist zwar nicht billig, aber Deine Augen sollten es Dir wert sein.



Plapperst du da 'nen Werbeslogan nach oder warum soll eine günstigere Brille di eAugen schädigen?


----------



## Boshard (1. Mai 2009)

Welche würdest du mir den empfehlen oder vorschlagen.
  Wie gesagt habe keine Ahnung von Brillen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Mai 2009)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Plapperst du da 'nen Werbeslogan nach oder warum soll eine günstigere Brille di eAugen schädigen?



Plapper du nicht blöd rum. Ich finde die Brille einfach Top.
Oakley macht gute Modebrillen und mehr nicht. Garantie und Service
Sind auch Mist.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. Mai 2009)

Überleg du dir lieber wie man zielführend argumentiert. Ich hab 'ne ernsthafte Frage gestellt und du laberst wirres Zeug daher.


----------



## Boshard (1. Mai 2009)

Hab mal auf der Herstellerseite geschaut sie ist unter 
  Sportbrillen gelistet.

  Ich würde sagen dass die zum Biken gedacht ist.

http://www.alpina-eyewear.de/index....ask=view&id=1101&Itemid=1747&pId=1108&spId=22


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Mai 2009)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Überleg du dir lieber wie man zielführend argumentiert. Ich hab 'ne ernsthafte Frage gestellt und du laberst wirres Zeug daher.



Rede mal mit einem Augenarzt über Brillen und die Folgen für Augen.
Da geb ich dann lieber mehr Geld für Quali aus. Für 30 können die Gläser nix taugen.


----------



## Fabeymer (1. Mai 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Spy und bin damit super zufrieden. Hat eine zweigeteilte Tönung, oben dunkler, unten heller, was wirklcih super ist beim Biken. Von oben blendet die Sonne nicht, aber man sieht trotzdem noch alles sehr kontrastreich. Bei Interesse mache ich ein Foto, allerdings gibt es das Modell so nicht mehr zu kaufen und ich habe den Namen nicht parat.
> Wollte aber gesagt haben, dass ich derartig getönte Brillen sehr empfehlen würde.



Jetzt juckt es mich doch noch, meine Brille hier zu posten. Vielleicht hilft es ja auch jemandem bzw. mir kann jemand behilflich sein, indem er oder sie die Modellbezeichnung kennt.
Ist wie schon erwähnt eine Spy, mehr weiß ich nicht (mehr).








Vor allem im Wald und bei wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen eine Wucht, auch sonst super Kontraste!


----------



## Korfu (2. Mai 2009)

Tach, habe mir als erste Brille ne Alpine für 40 gekauft und die was so schlecht das ich sie gleich wieder zurück gebracht habe.Bin dann zu dem Optiker meines Vertrauens und der Ht mir die hier verkauft http://www.bigwave.de/pro_active_900.html
und ich muss sagen das ist eine total geile Brille ich spüre sie gar nicht und die 4 Wechselscheibensind auch nicht schlecht. Kosten ca. 85.

Kann man allerdings nur beim Optiker kaufen,


----------



## Boshard (2. Mai 2009)

So Leute

  Ich war vor hin mal beim Fahrradhändler.
  Hab den angesprochen wegen ner Sonnenbrille zum Biken.
  Er wollte wissen was ich so fahre und wo und welche Lichtverhältnisse.
  Kurz geschildert was ich mach und so.
  Dan nahm er 4 Brillen und ging mit mir raus und ich sollte alle mal aufsetzen.
  Hab mir eine ausgesucht, er sagte auch gleich wen das nicht die richtige ist könnte 
man die auch gegen eine andere Tauschen.
  Sol die erst mal testen.

  Hie ein paar Bilder von der Brille.    Es ist eine Alpina.


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Mai 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Rede mal mit einem Augenarzt über Brillen und die Folgen für Augen.
> Da geb ich dann lieber mehr Geld für Quali aus. Für 30 können die Gläser nix taugen.



Hm das kostet mir zuviel Zeit. Aber nach kurzer Internetrecherche komme ich zu dem Schluss das einizg der UV-Schutz stimmen muss damit den Augen nix passsiert. Da der genormt ist gefährde ich mit sowas meine Augen nicht mehr als mit 'ner 300-Brille:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k720/a13948/bangor-schwarz.html

Klar ist das durch die verwendung Hochwertiger MAterialien eine Brille unter Umständen stabiler und ergonomischer sein kann. Wenn ich allerdings auf die 300-Brille draufstitze ist di ewohl auch hinüber und das tut schon weh als wenn das 20-Modell zu Bruch geht.

AUs der Praxis kenne ich lediglich den Unterschied von teureren zu billigeren Ferngläsern der wirklich enorm ist aber vermutlich auch mit der doch sehr viel komplexeren Optik und Mechanik zusammenhängt.

Deshalb denke ich mal das geschliffenee Highendgläser da Vorteile haben aber keine signifikanten. JEdenfalls hatte ich noch bei keiner billigen Brille das gefühl das meine Sicht verzerrt sei oder ähnliches.

Deshalb würdeich 300 Brillen eher als Modeaccesoire oder Produktfetisch einstufen und mein Geld anderweitig sinnvoller investieren.


----------



## Boshard (2. Mai 2009)




----------



## gurkenfolie (2. Mai 2009)

als ich letzten sommer wegen bikeunfall in der notaufnahme am op tisch lag, hat der arzt auch gemeint, dass die oakley ne lohnende investition war. bei jeder anderen sportbrille hätte er mir die splitter aus dem gesicht flücken dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikarus79 (2. Mai 2009)

https://www.boc24.de/p/2-Danger-Brille-Vista-Pro____18964_11508__11686

Die Brille ist Top und dichtet super ab (im Vergleich zu einer "Adidas Evil Eye Pro"). Ausserdem noch 2 Wechselgläser dabei.

Bei dem Preis kann man nichts falsch machen.


----------



## DaSilva69 (2. Mai 2009)

Ich habe heute mal die Adidas Evil Eye pro probiert ... das Modell in schwarz mit Chrom und verspiegelten Gläsern.

Das Ding ist mir ein wenig zu "porno"  ich fahr Touren und möchte etwas adäquates ... hat da noch jemand nen Alternativvorschlag?

Übrigens hat die Verkäuferin auf einem Ersatzglas der Evil Samba getanzt ... neben den Oakley-Gläsern scheinen die von Adidas auch recht haltbar zu sein


----------



## [Vale-46] (2. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Oakley Radar mit Photochromic Gläsern gekauft. Sitzt super und für die Lichtverhältnisse im Wald echt top. Dunkelt schnell ab und hellt noch schneller wieder auf. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Boshard (2. Mai 2009)

So bin Heute ausgiebig mit der neuen Sonnenbrille gefahren.
  Bin bis her sehr zufrieden. 
  Macht ein sehr schönes Bild und die Kontraste sich auch sehr schön.
  Alles gut erkennbar nix verzehrt oder so 

  Sehr schöne Brille von Alpina 
  Nur das Modell kann ich nicht nennen.
  Könnte mir evtl. einer von euch sagen?


----------



## alexftw (3. Mai 2009)

Für etwas schmalere Gesichter hat Rudy Projekt schon ab 35 Euro gute Brillen im Angebot, ich hab' vor einem Jahr im Bike Discount 30 bezahlt und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## cubelix (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen 

Mal was ungewöhnliches www.Gloryfy.com unzerstörbare Sonnenbrillen
Sehen auch noch Schick aus kosten von 99-125 Euro.
Dürft auch bei Stürzen eine Gute Figur machen das Teil kann mann wirklich
in alle Richtungen biegen.
Wie es allerdings mit dem Windschutz ausschaut?. 
Desingn ist doch eher Modisch gehalten.
Hat hier jemand erfahrung damit.

Gruß cubelix


----------



## Mar (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im Moment auch auf der Suche nach einer Sonnenbrille.  Allerdings benötige ich eine mit Stärke. Also entweder mit Einsatz oder in die Gläser eingeschliffen. Außerdem sollte sie Wechsel haben. Ich hab mir bisher die Adidas Evil Eye und die Uvex Lightning angesehen. Die Adidas würde knapp 500 koste, so wie ich sie bräuchte. 

Kann mir jemand noch alternativen nennen? Sobald son Klipp dabei ist wo man die Stärke einschleifen kann wäre mir das schon recht. Wie gesagt Wechselgläser (gelb/orange; grau/dunkel; optional transparent) sind mir wichtig. Preislich sollte sie nicht über 250 liegen. 

Danke!


----------



## Boshard (3. Mai 2009)

Hast du es mal beim Optiker gefragt?
  Hab ich auch damals gemacht wo ich noch Motorrad mit Brille fahren musste 
  Hat er mir ne Brille mit Sehstärke als Sonnenbrille Fertig gemacht.
  Einfach mal Probieren.


----------



## Mar (3. Mai 2009)

Also ne normale Sonnenbrille hab ich schon... Ich will eine fürs Biken haben, besonders wegen dem Fahrtwind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (4. Mai 2009)

Beim Optiker bekommst doch auch Sportbrillen.
  Musst mal fragen und die dich beraten lassen.
  Vielleicht haben die ja auch richtigen Bike Brillen 
  und können die Gläser tauschen mit entsprechenden Gläsern und Tönung.


----------



## Mar (4. Mai 2009)

Ich war heute mal wieder beim Optiker. Mir gefällt die UVEX lightning ganz gut. Dort wird meine Sehstärke direkt in die Gläser eingeschliffen. Die Tönungsscheibe kommt dann davor. 

http://www.fahrrad-online-shop.com/uvex-lightning-black-2008-p-11441.html


Hat schon jmd. Erfahrung mit dem Teil?


----------



## Boshard (4. Mai 2009)

Hört sich erst mal doch gut an.


----------



## akay (4. Mai 2009)

Oakley Radar, mit Iridium Gläsern (verspiegelt rot-orange). Weiter vorne wurde schon geschrieben, daß man nach kürzester Zeit schon nicht mehr wahrnimmt, eine Brille aufzuhaben. Das trifft für dieses Modell ganz besonders zu (habe auch noch eine Eye Jacket).
Ich finde die Oakleys aber sehr teuer. Meine erste habe ich in den USA gekauft (vor 12 Jahren ... immer noch top!), die Radar im outlet in Metzingen (ca die Hälfte unter UVP als Kollektionsvorführmodell).

akay


----------



## Boshard (4. Mai 2009)

So war den Heute mal bei dem miesen Wetter auch mit der 
  neuen Sonnenbrille Unterwegs. 

  Wetter war leicht bewölkt und ab un an mal ein paar Regenschauer. 

  Top sicht selbst im Dunklen Wald.


----------



## eifelhexe (4. Mai 2009)

DaSilva69 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal die Adidas Evil Eye pro probiert ... das Modell in schwarz mit Chrom und verspiegelten Gläsern.
> 
> Das Ding ist mir ein wenig zu "porno"  ich fahr Touren und möchte etwas adäquates ... hat da noch jemand nen Alternativvorschlag?
> 
> Übrigens hat die Verkäuferin auf einem Ersatzglas der Evil Samba getanzt ... neben den Oakley-Gläsern scheinen die von Adidas auch recht haltbar zu sein



Die evil eyes gibts in mehren Ausführungen.Meine ist blau.Hat 2 Satz Gläser dabei Orange und dunkel getönt.Gibt aber 8 Farben Gläser dafür.Der Vorteil das man, wenn man Brillenträger ist innen Zusatzgläser in Sehstärke anklemmen kannBügel lassen sich verstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (6. Mai 2009)

So war Gestern geig der test mit der Sonnenbrille weiter.
  Wetter es hat geregnet und war ziemlich doll bewölkt.
  Hatte eine sehr gute sicht über all.
  Fazit ich behalte die Brille 

  Soo muss dann Heute nur nach das Bike waschen sieht aus wie sau.


----------



## Buchen74722 (6. Juni 2009)

Habe gerade im zuge eines Abos einer MTB Zeitschrift die Uvex Hawk erstanden....

Wird mit 3 Gläsern geliefert, Klar, Grau, Orange sowie einem wertigen Etui.....alles in allem Top

Die Brille kostet ca 45   nun überlegt mal, was ich mit dem Jahresabo mache.....

Kosten also null.....und die Brille ist TOP.


----------



## Boshard (6. Juni 2009)

Welche Zeitung hast du den Abonniert 
  Wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Boshard (6. Juni 2009)

Also hab meine Alpina immer noch. 

  Bin immer noch richtig von ihr begeistert.
  Seit den ich Die Brille hab fahr ich fast nur noch mit.
  Zum einen ist es auch ein guter Schutz der Augen vor Insekten 
  und allen anderen Sachen die der Vordermann oder das eigene VR auf wirbelt.
  Hab schon oft irgendwelches Getier in den Augen gehabt. ^^


----------



## aa4 (7. Juni 2009)

Boshard schrieb:


> Welche Zeitung hast du den Abonniert
> Wenn man fragen darf?


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## rhoener76 (7. Juni 2009)

Gibts glaub ich bei der "Mountain Bike"


----------



## Buchen74722 (7. Juni 2009)

Gibts glaub ich bei der "Mountain Bike"


Genau!     

Online Abo geschlossen und 3 Tage später war Brille und erstes Heft da.


----------



## crisu023 (7. Juni 2009)

ich hab ne 4 euro aldi brille "craft". gutes material, nicht zu dunkel.
man sieht sogar bei trübheit sehr gut...

wenn die mal kaputt geht is nix verhaut.

ansonsten bin ich black flys brillenträger, aber zum biken ein wenig zu schwer die teile.


----------



## crisu023 (16. Juni 2009)

hab mir jetz bei meinem kumpel im shop diese black flys bestellt.
eignet sich sehr gut zum biken, die brillen gehn weg wie die warmen semmeln und kosten tun die nen schmarrn und noch dazu ultraleicht!

http://www.flys.com/ProductCart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=11&idproduct=733


----------



## Gumpi (16. Juni 2009)

crisu023 schrieb:


> hab mir jetz bei meinem kumpel im shop diese black flys bestellt.
> eignet sich sehr gut zum biken, die brillen gehn weg wie die warmen semmeln und kosten tun die nen schmarrn und noch dazu ultraleicht!
> 
> http://www.flys.com/ProductCart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=11&idproduct=733



 ,die sehen aus wie unsere "Sicherheitsbrillen" für den Industriebereich!!!
Würd ich nie im leben zum biken tragen.
Da bleib ich lieber bei meiner Radar!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crisu023 (16. Juni 2009)

Gumpi schrieb:


> ,die sehen aus wie unsere "Sicherheitsbrillen" für den Industriebereich!!!
> Würd ich nie im leben zum biken tragen.
> Da bleib ich lieber bei meiner Radar!!!




werden auch als safety googles verkauft! ich find die schaun gut aus, naja geschmäcker sind verschieden


----------



## Boshard (16. Juni 2009)

Die Dinger Kannst auf setzen wenn du SoftAir Spielst. 

  Kann mir vorstellen dass die dort besser aufgehoben sind.


----------



## crisu023 (16. Juni 2009)

Boshard schrieb:


> Die Dinger Kannst auf setzen wenn du SoftAir Spielst.
> 
> Kann mir vorstellen dass die dort besser aufgehoben sind.




ach das geht schon ;-), black flys war schon immer gute qualität. alles nylon und da musst man schon ordentlich gewalt anwenden um die dinge rzu zerstören.


----------



## Boshard (19. Juni 2009)

Unter schätz mal nicht die Softair Dinger ^^


----------



## OHS-core (21. Juni 2009)

Naja also komm, die is ja nu hässlich  Kann ich auch die Schutzbrille aufsetzen, die unser Hausmeister beim Holz sägen  trägt...lol

Nö, ich hab mir jetzt erst eine geholt namens "relax" (die Firma heisst wohl R2 oder so), mit 2 Paar Wechselgläsern, Standard is grau, dann gibtz noch orange, die hab ich immer drin, gehn tags wie nachts ganz gut und Klarglas hamse auch noch bei. Hattense hier im Intersport für 27 Flocken....

Perfekte Passform, es zieht ni am Auge usw... bis jetzt die beste Brille, die ich hatte......


----------



## benzofat (25. August 2009)

Ich habe mir vor ner Weile eine Oakley Monster Dog mit Bronze Gläser gekauft, welche ich auch neben dem Biken noch tragen wollte. Jetzt habe ich dass Problem, dass mir die Brille bei schneller Fahrt etwas gar starken seitlichen Durchzug fabriziert und dass kann man beim anprobieren idR dummerweise nicht austesten.

Habe gsehen, dass Giro neue BRillen hat, sogar mit Gummierung an der Nase und an den Bügeln, auch mit braunen Gläsern und mit 100 Euro sogar einen Viertel billiger als die Monster Dog. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Brille gesammelt?


----------



## Boshard (9. September 2009)

Soooo 


  Heute ist es Passiert 
  Meine Brille ist Kaputt 
  Der Rahmen ist gebrochen    

  Kann mir jemand sagen ob das ein Garantiefall ist? 

  Stell noch Bilder mir hoch


----------



## Boshard (10. September 2009)

Keiner ne  Meinung?
  Oder nen Kommentar?


----------



## Boshard (25. September 2009)

Hab ja neulich geschrieben das meine Alpina Brille 
  Kaputtgegangen ist.

  Hab erst mal gefragt per Mail ob das noch ein Garantiefall ist 
  Die meinen ich sollte die mal einschicken.

  Nun hab sie Mitteletzterwoche Eingeschick 
  Und hab Heute eine neue bekommen.
  Leider Gibt es mein altes Modell nicht mehr 
  Deswegen hab ich eine andere vergleichbare bekommen.

  Kann mich nicht beschweren.
  Super Fixe Abwicklung und nette Leute bei Alpina.

  Das Beste ist Farbe der Brille und Rahmen Farbe vom Bike sind identisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (7. November 2009)

Was haltet ihr von der Shimano Zenith? 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k464/a15189/zenith-shiny-carbon.html

Hat die einer von euch und kann einen Erfahrungsbericht liefern?
Oder aber hat jemand einen besseren Tip in ungefÃ¤hr der gleichen Preislage (bis 50,-â¬)?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus! 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## nullstein (9. November 2009)

Also ich hab die Uvex Motion. Sehr feine Brille. Keine Probleme mit Zugluft oder sonstigem. Momentan verflucht günstig.http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k464/a13433/motion-sportbrille-silber.html?mfid=532

Wobei mich momentan die Swiss Eye ANAROSA white lines reizt. Find die irgendwie sehr geil


----------



## Schnuppel (10. November 2009)

Ich kann die Uvex cosmo pro empfehlen. Ne Top Brille. Ich hab Sie vor 4 Monaten für wirklich günstige 50.- Euronen bekommen.


----------



## FWck (12. November 2009)

Besten Dank für die Tipps!


----------

